# Cohiba (Cuba) Esplendido Cigar Review - Incredible cigar, but...



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

$50-75 a stick?!? You've got to be kidding me. NO cigar is worth that much bread. Don't get me wrong, I won't stop buying or smoking one or two a y...

Read the full review here: Cohiba (Cuba) Esplendido Cigar Review - Incredible cigar, but...


----------

